# Where to get Bob Cat parts in MA?



## carsrus (Nov 22, 2003)

We have a customer with a Scat Trak Bob Cat and need to get filters and such to service it.
Where's the best place for it in MA.?
Also does anyone know what engine oil we supposed to used on it.
The engine has a name plate Kubota Diesel. I assume it's a Kubota diesel, sorry but not familiar with these machines.

Any Help appreciated. Thanks,

Fred.


----------



## MLI (Jul 26, 2000)

type in BobcatofBoston for a search.....theres several locations....not sure where you live....but theres one down the street from me in Holbrook Ma.


----------



## MSC (Oct 19, 2003)

There is a Bobcat dealer on the Seekonk/East providence line.
J.J. Gregory is the name of the place.


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

Sounds like you need a Scat Track dealer, not a bobcat dealer, right. The machine is a Scat trac SKID STEER, I take it?


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

Not sure where in mass you are but Great Rock Tractor in Bourne is a bobcat dealer.


----------



## carsrus (Nov 22, 2003)

SCL, yes I need to clarify that. I need a Scat Trak dealer or someone that sells parts for Scat Trak, sorry if I mislead someone.
Not being to familiar with these machines, everyone calls SKID STEER a bob cat!

I'm in Rehoboth/Seekonk line.


MSC, J.J. Gregory is right down the street from my shop, I thought they just rented out equipment, I'll give it a try, 

thanks.


----------

